# Horizontal Heat Tunnel



## Runningwolf (Mar 18, 2012)

For those of you that have this piece of equipment for putting your shrink cpsules on I came up with a great solution. It seems like half of the shrick tops would melt off the top. Well i took mine apart and removed the metel bumper in it that stops the bottle from going any further forward. What was happening was this piece was getting too hot and melting the capsule. With it out of there every capsule I did (220) came out perfect yesterday. It worked absolutely like Wade says his older model does.


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Mar 18, 2012)

When I do use shrink caps, I just hold them in the steam from a kettle.  Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 18, 2012)

using steam, hot water, hair dryer or heat gun, works fine when doing a case or so of bottles. In Dans case of 220 bottles, that would be about a days worth of work and the steam method would make your house like a sauna...
Thats one thing I love about making wine, you can do it with just a few house hold items or go all out just short of a full winery. There are a lot of things in between that can be bought or made to make things very easy.


----------



## JohnnyRico (Mar 18, 2012)

Does anyone use the boiling water method other than me?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 18, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> For those of you that have this piece of equipment for putting your shrink cpsules on I came up with a great solution. It seems like half of the shrick tops would melt off the top. Well i took mine apart and removed the metel bumper in it that stops the bottle from going any further forward. What was happening was this piece was getting too hot and melting the capsule. With it out of there every capsule I did (220) came out perfect yesterday. It worked absolutely like Wade says his older model does.




I might have to try that - i burned a few b/c that plate gets hot.


----------



## TJsBasement (Mar 18, 2012)

JohnnyRico said:


> Does anyone use the boiling water method other than me?



My father in law does, he got some little wire thing that hold them in place while you invert the bottle into the water.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 18, 2012)

JohnnyRico said:


> Does anyone use the boiling water method other than me?


 
Yes there are a number of folks that use that meathod. I feel it would be best to put the capsules on first though before the labels, preventing the hot dripping water to spoil your good label. What do you think Johnny, is this what you do?


----------



## Rocky (Mar 18, 2012)

TJ, George (and other suppliers) sells this tool for holding the cap while inverting in boling water: 

http://finevinewines.com/XPListDet1.asp?MM_PartNumber=5046


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 18, 2012)

For those of you that aren't sure what the horizontal heat tunnel is, look here.
http://www.finevinewines.com/XPListSubRe.asp?MM_PartNumber=19000


----------



## JohnnyRico (Mar 18, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Yes there are a number of folks that use that meathod. I feel it would be best to put the capsules on first though before the labels, preventing the hot dripping water to spoil your good label. What do you think Johnny, is this what you do?


 

YeSSir. Caps go on first, then Labels. Also, I dont use an apparatus to hold the cap as it goes in the water. Instead, I use the tip of my finger and I *carefully* dip the end of the bottle neck into the water. Once the tip is in and shrunk, you can let go of the cap and submerge the whole thing. The whole process for one bottle takes a few seconds or so once you get good at it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 18, 2012)

Rocky said:


> TJ, George (and other suppliers) sells this tool for holding the cap while inverting in boling water:
> 
> http://finevinewines.com/XPListDet1.asp?MM_PartNumber=5046


 
Rocky I think this is what you were trying to reference...

http://www.finevinewines.com/XPListSubRe.asp?MM_PartNumber=5046


----------



## Startwining (Mar 18, 2012)

JohnnyRico said:


> YeSSir. Caps go on first, then Labels. Also, I dont use an apparatus to hold the cap as it goes in the water. Instead, I use the tip of my finger and I *carefully* dip the end of the bottle neck into the water. Once the tip is in and shrunk, you can let go of the cap and submerge the whole thing. The whole process for one bottle takes a few seconds or so once you get good at it.




I also do the caps before the labels... Did my first batch last week of 25 bottles and thought about using my finger but didn't want to risk being burned in boiling water.

I took an old butter knife and bent the tip into an L shape to hold it on.. Quick dunk in and it worked perfectly. I didn't see the need to buy a holder because I will only be doing 20-30 at a time so this works for me ..


----------



## Rocky (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks, Dan. Not sure what I did wrong, but my link did go to the wrong place.


----------



## cpfan (Mar 18, 2012)

Startwining said:


> I took an old butter knife and bent the tip into an L shape to hold it on.. Quick dunk in and it worked perfectly.


We use a slotted wooden spoon. Has worked for us for many years.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Mar 18, 2012)

Dan, do you hold your bottles against that metal? I just touch it just to make sure the capsule is pushed down then start backing away as its almost done by then anyway. For those of you who would want to know the real name its called a Horizontal Thermo Encapsular.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 18, 2012)

Wade, the same as you, I just bump it quickly to ensure capsule is pushed on. It really is too close and get very hot. This only effects certain capsules, the ones that have an extra decorative tab on the end of them. Of all the capsules the gold ones are the most delicate and prone to burning if you're not quick.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 18, 2012)

I have noticed the same thing Dan. I have gotten so I don't go in quite all the way and give it a quick twist as some of the coil gets hooter so it melts that area of the capsule first. I will have to check into your solution.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 18, 2012)

grapeman said:


> I have noticed the same thing Dan. I have gotten so I don't go in quite all the way and give it a quick twist as some of the coil gets hooter so it melts that area of the capsule first. I will have to check into your solution.


 Rich I t was simple to do and solved the issues on all the capsules. You can actually still quickly insert the bottle and tap the back shield and pull the bottle out and get a perfect job. Even the capsules I accidently got for screw cap bottles are coming out good.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 18, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Rich I t was simple to do and solved the issues on all the capsules. You can actually still quickly insert the bottle and tap the back shield and pull the bottle out and get a perfect job. Even the capsules I accidently got for screw cap bottles are coming out good.




Just removed mine - remove 4 screws from the housing - and then the two that hold the plate on - pretty simple.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 18, 2012)

I will check it out tomorrow when I go back to the winery. My feet are aching after days of pruning almost non-stop. I figure I am about half done. It is strange to be pruning in a T-shirt instead of a snow hat and gloves.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 18, 2012)

I remember last year when you couldn't even get in your vineyard due to the snow.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 18, 2012)

I hear that Rich. I was out after church in a Wife beater! Supposed to get to 80's this week!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 18, 2012)

Hmmmmmmm.....

Gonna have to give this technique a try for sure! 




grapeman said:


> I have gotten so I don't go in quite all the way and give it a quick twist as some of the coil gets hooter so it melts that area first.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 18, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Hmmmmmmm.....
> 
> Gonna have to give this technique a try for sure!


 I thought for sure Wade was going to be the first to comment as I let it slide by and was good.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 18, 2012)

grapeman said:


> My feet are aching after days of pruning almost non-stop. I figure I am about half done. It is strange to be pruning in a T-shirt instead of a snow hat and gloves.


 
Sun burn face and arms, blisters on the right hand and a back thats killing me, doing the same thing....


----------



## Wade E (Mar 18, 2012)

You have a vineyard also Doug or were you trying that new sex technique with the blinds up?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 19, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Hmmmmmmm.....
> 
> Gonna have to give this technique a try for sure!


 
Man I am getting as bad as Wade! The whole statement was bad enough, but I must have had hooters on my mind


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 19, 2012)

Wade E said:


> You have a vineyard also Doug or were you trying that new sex technique with the blinds up?


 

LOL Yup on the vineyard, three acres with about 200 vines and 1000 cedar trees. cut a few of the trees for posts then went to a friends winery and helped them trim for a few hours. susprised I can type this morning, between the chainsaw and the pruners, hands are swollen...sorry no new sex technique


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 19, 2012)

It looks like a lot of minds are in the gutter


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 19, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> It looks like a lot of minds are in the gutter



Doug - what varietals did you have again?? And what winery did you go to - local??


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 19, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Doug - what varietals did you have again?? And what winery did you go to - local??


 
I have Frontenac, St. Vincent, Chardonell and Tramenette.
The winery is local but shooting to open in about 2 years, give me a call or stop by, I'll give you details...


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 19, 2012)

I will make it out there soon!! Things are crazy with 2 kids running around and a baby!!

Those are some nice varietals!!!

So there a new winery coming soon!! Nice!!!


----------

